# Help .. I think my budgie got mites/scaly face



## nabutt (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello I think one of my budgie lemon is suffering from mites ,scaly face ... I didn't know about the condition before n she was same when I bot her ... Now I am worried about her n also my male budgie lime ... I think he contracted mites as well as he is toe tapping .... I was wondering can someone tell me is it too late for them to get better if I use the note spray ???... I really don't want them to die 


ps I cant seem to attached the picture (not url ).... can someone help me with that as well ?? thankxxx

This so lemon ... Hope anyone can help


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, here is a link to how you can post pictures. 

If you are able to post a picture, it can be confirmed whether your budgie has scaly face mites of not.

As for treatment, you can take them to the avian vet, who can treat your budgies.

If this is not an option you need to buy some spot on treatment for mites. Two of my birds had scaly mites that were treated while in quarantine which meant that I was able to treat them completely and ensure they were not going to spread it to the other healthy budgies.










If you purchase a product like this, you apply it to the back of the birds neck. 
As you believe your male also has it, you should do the same treatment for him. If they have been in the same cage, or been out together, you should treat them both.

When treating them, you need to make sure the whole cage, perches, toys etc is fully cleaned to stop them getting mites again.

Can you get a closer picture? She looks like she is in breeding condition to me but I can't tell for certain.


----------



## nabutt (Dec 4, 2015)

I hope this image is clear


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I think judging from her feet, it is very possible she has mites. 
Her nails also look overgrown and that they might need some variety of perches in the cage to keep them worn down. 

To me, it also looks like her feet and toes are rather large, as though they may be swollen? That may just be me, but honestly, with this budgie girl, I think I would take her to an avian vet to give her a full check up in case there is more than just one problem going on here. 

Hopefully a more experienced member can give their expert opinion on the matter. But I would try and see about a vet appointment.


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

Therm said:


> I think judging from her feet, it is very possible she has mites.
> Her nails also look overgrown and that they might need some variety of perches in the cage to keep them worn down.
> 
> To me, it also looks like her feet and toes are rather large, as though they may be swollen? That may just be me, but honestly, with this budgie girl, I think I would take her to an avian vet to give her a full check up in case there is more than just one problem going on here.
> ...


I am definitely not a more experienced member but I agree with Therm, her feet look worrisome! An avian vet is probably necessary! Good luck!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I fully agree, your budgie has a rather advanced case of leg mites and also has scaly face mites. The feet are definitely swollen and there appears to be damage on the toenails and deformity in at least one of her bigger toes. It's very likely she will need multiple treatments to fully eradicate the mites and quite possibly your Lime too.

For this specific case, it really is best that you book an appointment at a specialized avian vet, so that your budgie's current condition is properly assessed and for the most suitable treatment to be applied. It's possible she may need further medicine prescribed (besides the product for the mites) and special treatment to address the feet issue.

It would be wise to take Lemon's mate to the vet too, as he will need treatment as well.

After each mite treatment, you will have to thoroughly wash and disinfect the whole cage and accessories (including perches, food/water containers, toys, swings, etc). The same goes for their play area when or if they have out of cage time.

I hope your budgies will soon be rid of those nasty mites and start to feel better.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree completely with the advice Aluz has given, please let us know how she progresses after the vet visit! 

I hope she feels better soon and that both she and Lime are able to get the treatment they need :fingerx:


----------

